# Skel cycle



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know if this has shown up somewhere before but I thought it was cool.
Check out this motorcycle.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/tags/skeleton-bike/


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats nice ,makes my little skull on the back look pityful.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

would be cooler if it was a real bike.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> would be cooler if it was a real bike.


Looks like a real bike to me. Would be cooler if it was a real skeleton.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

there is no chain, suspension, brakes, throtle cable, clutch and the handles bars do not connect to the front wheel. I would not want to ride it.


----------

